# AZSF04 Gathering Thread Write Up & Pics (post here!)



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Here we are in Arizona, enjoying the sun & warmth along with the great hospitality of our Arizona hosts.

I don't have any pics to post, but I do know that a bunch of pics have already been taken.

One group rode in Tucson (50 year) yesterday. Thanks to Mid_Life_Crisis & SunDog for leading!

This morning, the main part of the Gathering starts on South Mountain. See the organization thread for details.

Saturday is Sedona. Sunday is Sedona & Hawes back in Phoenix.

(Post your ride write ups and pics to this thread.)


----------



## SunDog (Feb 21, 2004)

*Flinging Drivel: From a Locals Perspective*

These big MTBR gatherings, just what are they really about? Is it about gratuitous riding pictures of oneself on the best trails? Is it about riding competitively so that people will herald so and so as a bad ass rider? Is it all about the schwagg or trying to get a cameo in a Pete video? 

From a visitors perspective quite a bit of it is meeting and riding with folks you only know by their forum handle, or perhaps rekindling a friendship with someone you have ridden with before on a MTBR gathering or such, and just plain old shredding some kick ass trails. 

To me as a local, it's really about sharing the riding experience, locals taking the time to roll out the carpet, lead and sweep rides, provide shelter, and making sure all the riders have a safe day of memorable riding. It's not just the ride leaders and organizers, its other locals who join in and go out of their way to share their local trail knowledge with what is quite often a complete stranger who may or may not remember their effort, the locals who love to cycle and enjoy sharing the experience.

There is so much more locals do than descending at mach stupid in the van of a pack of rabid free riding flingers or bounding up a steep trail like a male Ibex during mating season to demonstrate the prowess of local riders so that people will herald their "coolness" on MTBR. This last ride in Tucson for example, there were several unsung locals involved that helped round out an impromptu ride: The local that took the time to sweep a trail to ensure no one was left behind, the local who hung at the back of the pack keeping riders company and pointed in the right direction, the local who took the extra time to make sure all the riders found their way back to the parking lot at the end of a long day, and the local who hung out on a windswept ridge to make sure stragglers had peace of mind and that the main body could pound down some sweet trail rather than waiting themselves. 

I would like to point out a few locals from the Tucson ride who for nothing other than their love of cycling and sharing the experience did the selfless unsung bits, like CJ and Mary Ellen from WOW who quietly shared their professional guiding expertise, and Papa John who joined us en-route and led the tail end of the ride, the dreaded grind back to the parking lot. 

Yes the Tucson ride could have been a little better organized and had more locals participating in order to let all the Flingers spread out into liked skilled groups and a pocket bike shop might have kept Mellow Yellow's vintage Catamount purring along. However, there wasn't really anything planned until some Flingers mentioned wanting to ride down in Tucson and an intrepid local stepped up to help out. In the end a few other of us locals joined in and did the best with what we had and I think everyone had a good ride, and that's really what counts. 

Enjoy the Fling and when you guys do these gatherings be it in Canada or Florida do think about the sweepers, the people passing out tools and extra tubes, carrying the extra water and food, the local rider who ends his ride to escort someone back down the trail, ect, ect. Think about the locals like Brett N., who last year assembled a large group of stragglers in Sedona and made sure they had a safe and memorable Fling holiday rather than a frustrating day of trying to find the main group. 

In the end I guess it's how locals give back to the MTBR community, a network of riders that makes it seem like there is an endless contact list across North America and beyond, of folks who will take the time to show one around and render some local hospitality, and that is very cool. 

Louis

PS&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..don't forget the professionals that are Flinging but also selflessly render assistance, like CraigH did on several occasions yesterday in Tucson, egh.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Excellent SunDog. It all comes down to giving is often so much more rewarding than receiving. Good Karma always follows. Not to pat myself on the back, but last years Downieville gathering was my first. I signed up to sweep a ride that I was familiar with. Got to meet some great people and share some singletrack with them. I wouldn't have traded this experience for anything and it made for a great day. Cheers.


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*Ahhh... a wonderful gathering is*

already underway. What a great way to spend a Friday!  
(Scott Anthony rides the "spine" on the Waterfall on National)


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*CraigH rides the Waterfall*

On the return trip


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*Buena Vista Trailhead group shot!*

The group takes a break at the Buena Vista Trailhead with the City of Phoenix in the background


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*AZMikey, CraigH and Ina take a break*

with the Phoenix cityscape in the background


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*Rider on National Trail*

enjoys one of the less technical sections of singletrack


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*One of the two Chuckwallas*

spotted along National Trail


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*Mellow Yellow Dabs*

at the Waterfall on National (next time MY!)


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*Great Pics Noel!*



Noelg said:


> at the Waterfall on National (next time MY!)


I also appreciate what SunDog said above. Noel is the only AZSF participant I know personally, so I looked forward with great anticipation to meeting the group that intended to ride at Golder Ranch (Tucson) yesterday. On the short drive over I pictured 15+ riders gathered at the top of Golder Ranch Rd. and was taken aback to find, by 1:10pm, that there wasn't a single soul there!

I must admit it was with some disappointment that I headed out alone on the back trail up to Cherry Springs Tank, wondering from time to time if I would come around a corner and find a large group of Flingers somewhere. About six miles out I came across a single rider, who turned out to be C.J. We talked for a bit and I went on up to the Tank, and continued down the jeep trail toward the Charleau Gap road. After flying down the jeep road about a mile and humping back up to the Tank, I was ready to call it a day and chalk it up to overblown expectations.

Then I ran into Shane and Jason from Colorado, and feeling renewed energy I took them over to the Charleau Gap road, and returned again to CS Tank. At that point I met about 8 riders, including SunDog, Mid_Life_Crisis and a number of Ohioans and Canadians. The next thing I knew we were off to new territory together, running into another half dozen Flingers, and by the time we got back to the parking lot, I had been out for five hours, and 22 miles, much of it to places I had never ridden before, all of it with people I had not met before, and it was a total blast.

In the end my expectations were exceeded, and I can only hope that the rest of you enjoy the next three days as much as I did yesterday. It looks from Noel's pictures that you are.

John W.


----------



## Chuck the Walla (Jan 22, 2004)

*Hah! I was there!*



Noelg said:


> spotted along National Trail


could not attend, hafta work, so I sent my evil twin.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

I can rebuild it.

Faster.

Stronger.

(not lighter, im not ready to shell out that kinda money)

I have the technology.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

*Nice Try Man*

I rode that trail yesterday for the first time & all I can say is wow. That is probably the most fun trail I've ever ridden. The photos & videos don't do the steapness of the waterfall justice. Have fun in Sedona. I was hoping to meet & ride with you guys but some other obligations surfaced.


----------



## JJK (Jan 26, 2004)

*South Mountain, Friday*

Here's a few pix from today's ride at AZSF , South Mountain, Phoenix , AZ


----------



## JJK (Jan 26, 2004)

*South Mountain Friday*



JJK said:


> Here's a few pix from today's ride at AZSF , South Mountain, Phoenix , AZ


 The first pic is of Juan aka Vato our ride leader for the A1 ride....

This pic is of an alien named Alex H, only an alien could ride like he does. LOL


----------



## JJK (Jan 26, 2004)

*South Mountain Friday*

The last pic is of Werner, wg from NorCal,, at the bottom of Telegraph Pass...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks to Doug, Louis & Mary Ellen for setting up and guiding the 50 year ride!

We would have probably made it up to the top of the big rock slab, if it wasn't for those pesky cactus! I flatted with a slow leak, then found out that my pump had a big leak. Ina's pump was still in her suit case, and we couldn't get Nick's pump converted over to Schrader. Luckily Doug came down with a good pump. 3 riders, and no one with a working pump?!?!?

I didn't get to meet CJ, but did talk to John near the parking lot.

By the end of the ride, everyone was starving so a trip to Arby's for a little fine dining, then a rocket drive back through the desert to Phoenix, followed by a group bike repair session to get ready for the next day on South Mountain. (We spent a long time pulling cactus needles from our tires and discovered multiple holes in our tubes. I think we had to replace most of the tubes.)

The ride out was a lot of fun, although by the end we were wondering if this was going to turn into a night ride.

It was great that you arranged to have some of the local wild life to come out to see us. (Coyote, road runners, rabbits)

Thanks again to all the Tucson-ites!

(PS I hope the Colorado woman with all the drive train issues got them sorted out. Nothing like having problems like that with a bike a couple of weeks old.)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks Noel & Mike for being sweep & Elisa for leading the ride. We had a great ride yesterday, although the sun was starting to bake my brain by the end of the ride. Ya, I know 80 deg is cool for you, but for us that is a hot summer day.

The fling party last night was a lot of fun. I'm surprised there wasn't any carnage with people trying out 3 DH bikes after 2 kegs... Thanks to all of the locals who were involved in setting up the party!

Kathleen's hot tub was a great way to finish off the day.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks to the locals who pointed these guys out, I'd never seen them before.

Interesting lizard, any one know the story on why they have a bright red tail. (This guy's tail was more towards the rust end of the scale, but another one we saw was more like fire engine red.)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

For someone walking out you made great time! I was impressed.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> For someone walking out you made great time! I was impressed.


Are you talking to me? I have been looking for a blur, but if you were there you must have escaped me or it just didn't click (I was pretty pissed while walking down). I left you a message on your cell. Were you riding today at Sedona?


----------



## AZ Mikey (Dec 31, 2003)

*Friday at South Mountain*

This years' South Mountain group was a bit smaller than some of the past editions, but was not short on fun. I had the pleasure of riding with CraigH, Ina, NuMexJoe, Donna and Mellow Yellow most of the day. Here's some of my favorite shots from the B ride that went up to Buena Vista and back down.

*The MC and hostess DurtGurl going over some of the preliminary info.*










*NuMexJoe takes a shot at the waterfall.*










*Vato looking smooth.*



















*Local SS'er and newly converted DH'er ScottA makes a nice save.*










*Mellow Yellow hauled his 45lb rig up to Buena Vista and back down without issue this year.
*









*A final shot of a pasty white Canadian taking on the waterfall.
*


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Yup, I'm talking to you...(I guess you were in pissed mode)

I actually talked to you twice on South Mountain, first time I was just above the waterfall, the second time was on the jeep ride just after the Mormon trail head.

No, I wasn't in Sedona on Saturday, we rode South Mountain again on Sat. as we will be in Sedona for the next week it didn't make sense to drive up yesterday for one day of riding.

Today we are riding Hawes but are driving up to Sedona this evening.

I got you voice mail, and will call you about setting up a ride for Tues. or Thurs.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

K, sounds good.


----------



## HARDTAIL(NEW PK) (Jan 22, 2004)

*Again a NO SHOW*



CraigH said:


> Here we are in Arizona, enjoying the sun & warmth along with the great hospitality of our Arizona hosts.
> 
> I don't have any pics to post, but I do know that a bunch of pics have already been taken.
> 
> ...


But this time I have a good reason I do not live in Phoenix anymore! I must admit seeing this pictures I do miss NATIONAL, da-n I love that trail!


----------



## kAZ (Jan 13, 2004)

Here are some pics of Saturday's Sedona ride. You can just make out the group at the bottom of Chicken Point. Fun stuff. Thanks to all organizers, helpers.


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*Durtgurl rides Twisted Sister Trail*

out at Hawes. Four Peaks in the background.


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*Elissa (Cookie) on Twisted Sister Trail*

On our Sunday rides out at Hawes


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*Srexy on Twisted Sister Trail*

out at Hawes


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*Group shot at Hawes*

with Red Mountain in the background


----------



## Srexy (Jan 19, 2004)

Damn that is a beautiful backdrop. 

Nice meeting you all finally! Good ride - I could have done w/another 100oz Camelbak tho.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Srexy said:


> Damn that is a beautiful backdrop.
> 
> Nice meeting you all finally! Good ride - I could have done w/another 100oz Camelbak tho.


At sedona no doubt. Phoenix was extremely nice, despite being hotter that water at Buena Vista was awesome and fear of dehydration wasn't a concern to me. At sedona though, a good number of us ran out of water before the end, despite sucking down 120oz on the ride.


----------



## JJK (Jan 26, 2004)

*Sedona Pix*

Here's some pix from Sedona, AZ on Saturday's ride. AZSF04

Here's the start of our ride with a couple of crazy peeps....


----------



## JJK (Jan 26, 2004)

JJK said:


> Here's some pix from Sedona, AZ on Saturday's ride. AZSF04
> 
> This first pic is Keith from Chandler. AZ
> 
> ...


----------



## JJK (Jan 26, 2004)

JJK said:


> JJK said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some pix from Sedona, AZ on Saturday's ride. AZSF04
> ...


----------



## JJK (Jan 26, 2004)

Here's some pix from Sedona, AZ on Saturday's ride. AZSF04




These pix are of Steve, i think, from LA, CA on his Turner FS doing some nice riding


----------



## JJK (Jan 26, 2004)

*Thank' s to all the Host people*

I just wanted to thank all of the people that put on this event. AZSF 04 was 
awesome again. I liked meeting some new people and seeing old friends..

Durtgirl,Vato,AZMikey,ScottN and all others GREAT JOB..........

Later 
JohnnyK


----------



## JJK (Jan 26, 2004)

*[email protected] SubRock*

Here's a pic of PaulB, looking smooth on his [email protected] SubRock

It was great seeing you out riding Paul, hope all's well at home..


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

*Much Thanks to all in AZ*

Have to thank all the AZ locals and especially the organizers of Spring Fling 04. Had a great time on all the rides and post ride activities and for all that happened in the hot tub well that is another story.


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

*received this post ride pic anonymously...*

...I have no idea who this is from, but somebody with a digital camera Verizon phone sent this in.

Titled "gathering dinner In sedona"

-g


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Resolution is bad*

but I'm pretty sure I see Moe, Larry and Curly in there.


----------



## Stmpjmpr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Thanks all...*

It was fun meeting and riding with you all. Many thanks to the organizers; your work showed and was appreciated. Maybe we'll get a chance to reciprocate if any of you make it out to the SF Bay area.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 25, 2004)

*One Spoke!*

This was my first time as a spoke in the wheel of Spring Fling, and what a wheel it was! It was great to share our trails with visitors! I only had custody of the camera for Friday's South Mountain rides, and I only took a few because I was having WAY too much fun riding! Here are some pictures and post-Spring Fling questions for you all to ponder over.

Does anybody NOT know who Juan is, and what does Vato really mean?

Where was ScottN?

If two kegs leave the same parking lot, traveling at the same speed, in different directions, which one will taste like Kiltlifter?

How come I didn't get any free grips?

What is the math formula that reduces the steepness of technical pieces of single track in photographs?

What happens if you wear clothing in a clothing-optional hot tub, and does the reaction differ if the tub is not level and the jets are in the wrong place?

How many fake snakes were found and how many real ones were seen/heard?

What was in those cookies?

What designs did your patches of sunburn make, from sunscreen abstinence or neglect?

How dehydrated did you get? (Based on a yellow gradation scale, Minute Maid Lemonade being low dehydration, and Mountain Dew being high.)

Did anybody, besides BrianC, hear phantom helicopters while descending the National Trail?

How was Mellow Yellow able to borrow a helmet from a complete stranger and still have it coordinate perfectly with his jersey and bike?

One for those of us mostly faithful Weight Watchers participants...What was your total weekend points consumption?

Here's Donna From NM
https://gallery.consumerreview.com/w...s/SF04Donna.jpg
Gary from Ohio
https://gallery.consumerreview.com/w...s/SF04Gary2.jpg
NuMexJoe
https://gallery.consumerreview.com/w...ges/SF04Joe.jpg
AZMikey
https://gallery.consumerreview.com/w...es/SF04Mike.jpg
Nick, and I think he's from Chicago, I could be wrong.
https://gallery.consumerreview.com/w...es/SF04Nick.jpg
NoelG gets a picture of him, instead of him just taking pictures!
https://gallery.consumerreview.com/w...es/SF04Noel.jpg
Our Friday group!
https://gallery.consumerreview.com/w...reridegroup.jpg
Scott Anthony on the spine...again! (I'm sorry for the repeat, but I thought this one was cool!
https://gallery.consumerreview.com/w.../SF04ScottA.jpg
Doug, also known as Cactusboy, how do you say purple in Spanish, or Ball-O-Doug
https://gallery.consumerreview.com/w...es/SF04Doug.jpg

This is my first time attempting to post pictures, If it doesn't work I will try again later!

Elissa


----------



## Cookie (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'll try again!*

Here's Donna From NM








Gary from Ohio








NuMexJoe








AZMikey








Nick, and I think he's from Chicago, I could be wrong.








NoelG gets a picture of him, instead of him just taking pictures!








Our Friday group!








Scott Anthony on the spine...again! (I'm sorry for the repeat, but I thought this one was cool!








Doug, also known as Cactusboy, how do you say purple in Spanish, or Ball-O-Doug


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Cookie said:


> Did anybody, besides BrianC, hear phantom helicopters while descending the National Trail?


I heard explosions, but I didn't tell anybody.

I must have been shot by one of the phantom helicoptors while I was on geronimo.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

*My camera survived the fall off Huckaby*

So I'm able to show you these shots I took at the Fling. I didn't take many. I just find myself wanting to ride more that take shots, but I did get some good ones.

(1&2) Nick on the waterfall.

(3) Chupacabra (Eric) in Sedona

(4) Lidarman (Rich) on the same drop. some thing is wrong in the image. can you tell what it is??? the result was a bent seat post.

(5) AndyN, at SF-east. an early am ride this morning here in ABQ, with Cleatgirl, Lidarman, littleb, glenzx, AndyN, and myself.

I had a blast. Great riding will all of you this weekend. Gatherings kick a$$! when is the next one???


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

He doesn't have his pedals level, did he launch or drop it- kudos if he dropped it and made it! Hope your manhood is OK Rich.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

*nope. look closer.*



rroeder said:


> He doesn't have his pedals level, did he launch or drop it- kudos if he dropped it and made it! Hope your manhood is OK Rich.


it does have to do with his pedals.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Right foot is not on the pedal. Looks like he's trying to lacerate a kidney. Or testicle.....


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*How'd you do that?*

We have a jack russel, and have been trying to stuff him in a backpack so we can take him on a ride. He won't do it. Absolutly refuses! What's the secret?



JJK said:


> Here's some pix from Sedona, AZ on Saturday's ride. AZSF04
> 
> Here's the start of our ride with a couple of crazy peeps....


----------



## Ichabod (Jan 6, 2004)

*Any drop he completes and doesn't pee blood*



brianc said:


> (4) Lidarman (Rich) on the same drop. some thing is wrong in the image. can you tell what it is??? the result was a bent seat post.


Is a victory for Rich. Of course, one can only wonder what he used to bend the seat post.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Some comments:

Thanks everyone for the Gathering...AWESOME as usual...I liked the smaller size this year.

Gregg: that pic sent from verizon phone was from me. Wondering if Pete got the one we sent to him?

That drop: I went off it and my foot came off the pedal. When I landed, I got a chest full of seat and bent my seatpost. I managed to bail a second after and avoid the bloodshed I am so famous for...sorry guys I didn't live up the wonderful expectations you all have of me for visiting the ER  Actually, I went home only sore from bruising my chest and riding while under winter flab. 

My pics will be posted soon.


----------



## butocabra (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, you almost landed it. I liked the dismount followed by the arm raising I'm ok dance.

It was scarry launching that after you, but my bike is braver than I am.



lidarman said:


> Some comments:
> 
> Thanks everyone for the Gathering...AWESOME as usual...I liked the smaller size this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

A sedona pic: (If you want the full size image, PM with email addy)


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Skill, baby...*



Cookie said:


> This was my first time as a spoke in the wheel of Spring Fling, and what a wheel it was! It was great to share our trails with visitors! I only had custody of the camera for Friday's South Mountain rides, and I only took a few because I was having WAY too much fun riding! Here are some pictures and post-Spring Fling questions for you all to ponder over.
> 
> How was Mellow Yellow able to borrow a helmet from a complete stranger and still have it coordinate perfectly with his jersey and bike?
> 
> Elissa


Like I said, if I can't ride well, at least I need to look good trying


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*AZSF04 - From where I sat*

Before I made the decision on whether or not to commit to coming down to AZ for this year's gathering, I needed to do a true evaluation of my self to see if I was ready for a full weekend of riding in the sun. I had attended the very first Spring Fling gathering in Arizona and got the unpleasant distinction of being the first to need medical attention after suffering from Dehydration and Hypothermia. I also did not ride as much this winter as I have in years past, leaving me with concerns about how strong I would be. Well, too late to worry about that now; time to head for the land of the sun. The one thing I did have control over was whether or not I would end up in the ER once again; so a large can of Cytomax and me, became close friends for the week.

I might have been one of the first spring-flingers to arrive in Phoenix. I chose to get in the Sunday preceding the event so that I could do some work stuff and climatize my self for the weather. I think that was a good idea, which paid off later on that week. I also chose to take it easy, even if it meant that I would ride very slowly. I probably would have done well with the "C" group in some cases, not because of my technical skills, but because of my speed; especially during climbs.

Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday; the metro Phoenix area enjoyed temperatures in the upper 80's to the low 90's. That helped with getting ready for what's ahead.

Thursday, a small contingency of us decided to have a pre-Fling ride in Tucson. The weather was great. Sundog and other locals were gracious enough to be our tour guides for most of the day. I must say, I have ridden on many trails in the South and Southwest; I have never been on a trail with so many thorns. Thank gawd for stop flats and Innovations Seal and Flate. The trails were twisty but fun; with sprinkles of technicality here and there. Besides thorns, the occasional cow pie, and the factories that produced them, would wonder across the trails with no care for whom ever was there. Unfortunately, the unusually large number of mechanical failures most of us suffered on the trail tempered all of our excitement. From my rear hub completely imploding ( needing new axle(old one lost all of it's threads) new bearings(most were crushed), new races(crushed into itty-bitty pieces), new freehub body (old body cracked in 4 places)), others having many flats, broken chains, damaged head sets, etc., there was no shortage of reasons to stop along the trail to work on bikes. One thing was for sure, Thursday night was going to be filled with lots of bike work and beer to ease the pain. I was a little miffed because I checked the bike over before I shipped it down; then a bike shop re-built it and re-checked it again. Oh well, these things happen. And these happenings made for great conversation in Durtgurl's garage while we all worked on bikes.

Friday, South Mountain. There comes a time in most of our lives when we must conquer a fear or battle a demon that has haunted us in the past; my demon's name was South Mountain. In 2000, I need the help of Tiger Rider, Charlie America, Scott N, and others, to get down from the mountain. Dehydration and Hypothermia had gotten a hold of me in a bad way. No way was I ending back at that hospital this year. Cytomax the night before, the morning of, the drive to, an extra bottle of Cytomax in the Camelbac, and 100 oz of it in my bladder, made the difference. I chose to take the heaviest bike of the day all the way up the mountain. (Diamondback XTS Moto 21" frame = 45 pnds) so I wasn't going up anywhere fast :-D But hell, what goes up must come down. Having the long travel bike made the decent loads of fun. Although I did not do well on the Lower Waterfall, I made just about everything else. No help needed down the mountain this year! Primary goal accomplished!!

Friday night was a time to relax; get to know people who you've been sharing the trails with for two days; to crack open some cold beers, and regain some of the thousands of calories lost so far. I heard that last year, during the Friday night party, Fast Eddy and some others were a tad bit drunk and riding around on single speeds trying to ride on tables and jump off rocks. This year, Chuppacabra, my self, and a couple others decided that big freeride bikes were better suited for that same job. Someone out there has a picture immortalizing this zany behavior. I was glad to meet up with everyone just to hang out, share some good food, and just let loose. Unfortunately, all that food, alcohol, and two days of riding left me very tired towards the end. It was all I could do to get home in time for a full night sleep.

Saturday, I was supposed to head out for Sedona. Unfortunately, the previously mentioned reasons prevailed over an alarm clock; preventing me from making it to Sedona in time to catch up with everyone else. Fortunately, the Canadian contingency chose to stay in Phoenix so we returned to South Mountain to do an easier ride on the Desert Classic trail. Craig H., Kirk, and my self made off with a map, and the willingness to venture out into terrain we've never seen before. Two hours and a half-hours, and 15 miles later, we were all ready for more beer, and another nap! :-D By the reaction of the group as they came back from Sedona, it looked like they all had a good time as well. Pictures don't lie.

Sunday, Hawes/Twisted sister trails. If you want to see what the Arizona desert looked like back when the wagon trains were crossing the west, then Hawes is where you need to go. It was impressive to be on a trail system that was not far from the ever-encroaching civilization, but was so deserted and pristine. I guess the days of riding and nights of partying finally caught up to me. I forgot my helmet, gloves and headband back at Durtgurl's house the night before during the festivities. I didn't realize this until I was a couple of miles away from the meeting spot. By some miracle, I rider had a spare helmet that fit! To that kind stranger, my eternal thanks. The ride was great, but the long weekend of riding was starting to catch up to me. I was always the guy bringing up the rear of the group. I was taking longer and longer to make it up hills and started to be sketchy on several parts of the trail. Things that I normally could ride with no problem were a challenge. 2/3's of the way in, I realized that my riding (weekend) was done. I headed back to the cars and waited for everyone else to return. They were only 30 minutes behind me. Even though I hated bailing during a ride, I was very grateful that I accomplished most of my goals, that I suffered no injuries, and that I got some great riding with some amazing views, and that I was able to make new friendships with some amazing people.

In the end, I left a ton of sweat and no blood in Arizona, but Arizona left me with a ton of memories. For that, I'm very grateful.

Now that all of the sappy stuff is out of the way, here are some of the pictures that I took over the long weekend:

1) Group parking lot shot @ Thursday's Tucson ride
2) Kirk working on his cleats
3) &#8230;and the mechanical problems begin
4) Weird rain that doesn't touch the ground. I can't remember what it's called
5) My first wild life sighting on the trail was also my biggest obstacle in the trail. I yelled and shouted scaring her calves away, but she refused to moved. There was no bunny hopping this obstacle.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Pictures #6 to #10*

6) Doug showing off some war wounds
7) Sunset over Tucson
8) Group gathers at Lower Waterfall waiting for those brave souls willing to ride down the trail
9) Gary head's down the Waterfall first
10) Gary still heading down Waterfall


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Picturtes #11 to #15*

11) Vato heading down The Spine
12) AZ Mikey on The Spine
13) A Chuckwalla lizard. The second wild life I saw during the weekend. This one is about 12" long. Very shy animal. 
14) Girls hanging out at the Friday BBQ
15) BBQ food


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Pictures #16 to #20*

16) Mr. and Mrs. NuMex Joe front right and left; but what in the hell is Scott N doing in the middle??
17) Hut tub at Durtgurl's house before things really got wild!
18) Proof that Canadians will wear anything whit a maple leaf on it. Man, we could spot those socks from space!
19) Jupiter can't be kept away from his ball, no mater where we put it.
20) Group parking lot of Hawes/Twisted sister riders


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Last, but not least, pictures #21to #23*

21) Group dividing up to take on Hawes and Twisted sister
22) Durtgurl making it look easy in the desert sun
23) Long sleeves? In the desert? The locals claim that this works well. Me, I'll pass.

For these and more pictures, go to: 
http://www.ofoto.com/I.jsp?c=ms0gl7j.4et85jtz&x=1&y=-dby3ft


----------



## AZ Mikey (Dec 31, 2003)

Mellow Yellow said:


> 4) Weird rain that doesn't touch the ground. I can't remember what it's called


It's called virga


----------



## AZ Mikey (Dec 31, 2003)

Mellow Yellow said:


> 12) AZ Mikey on The Spine


Actually, that's ScottA, not me.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

*Who's Gary?*



Mellow Yellow said:


> 9) Gary head?s down the Waterfall first
> 10) Gary still heading down Waterfall


Nope, that's me taking the easy line. Nice pics. It was good to finally meet you, big guy!
- Joe


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *Mellow Yellow*
> _
> 4) Weird rain that doesn't touch the ground. I can't remember what it's called_





AZ Mikey said:


> It's called virga


 LOL...when i first read it, i thought you said "viagra"......but there is some truth to "not touching the ground."


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Daily SF2004 pic*

NuMexDonna at chicken point.


----------



## todzo (Mar 17, 2004)

*it was great*

what a fantastically good time... enjoyed it as much as last year. Even more 'cause I didn't chicken out and manage to clean the drop past chicken point!

-Todzo


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*AZSF '04 Friday -*

3 Californians, 1 Glomar Explorer and one helluva long road trip to AZSF '04 have been successfully completed.
UncleMTB (Tim), PaulJ (Paul), and myself (Werner) piled into Tim's Glomar bright and squirrelly Thursday morning for the 11 hour drive to Phoenix. Answering friends' questions.. "So, you're going through all this just to ride your bike there?" "Yup" Those folks will never understand.
Wow what fun! Three days of great riding, hanging with Internet weirdoes, shooting the breeze and consuming some beer.

Before I get too far, I need to say a big thanks to the organizers, volunteers, etc. for putting in all the long hours to pull this event off. You all made AZSF another worthwhile trip.

I have a lot of pics. I stopped different places just to show random people on the trails. (If anyone wants full size shots lemme know and I'll email 'em to you.)

The sun rises in Phoenix and we're loaded. Now to find the coffee.(not that nasty Circle K glop)










I did the A1 ride on Friday. Similar to last year's ride. I wanted to do it again to test myself to see if there was improvement. Technically I was happy. I cleaned much more than last time. Crashed a few times (only on climbs!) and left some skin samples on the rocks.
I still need more endurance though. Coming back through Desert Classic, I could feel my lungs just not having enough to keep the pace. Another thanks to our intrepid ride leader Vato for hanging back to be sure I didn't disappear into a wash.

Nice view back down to the start point.










A1 Group shot. Taken by first playground area.










Upper Waterfall. Spent some time here considering this up and down. My climbing shots stunk so these two capture it somewhat. STIL. The grin at the end says much.



















Decent down National past Buena Vista to Telegraph. This was a blast. My mission was to complete this without dabbing as much as last year. Mission successful.










No screwing up to the right on this trail. If ya gotta, fall to the left.










Looking down Telegraph to Desert Classic. Lots of fun. Some walking of stuff that made be wonder "How the heck is that ridable?" But all fun.










Friday night. Fun get together. Scarey combo of beer, tired MTBRs and very large downhill rigs. Heh heh heh. (Slight change from last year's single speed party bikes)
This is AZ Mikey (I think), me and Mellow Yellow.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*AZSF '04 Saturday*

Saturday dawned and we were in Sedona.

Chupacabra has a quiet moment before launching a drop.










NuMex Joe and Donna.










Couple other riders. (I am very crappy and long term retention of names, sorry)



















At Submarine Rock, the bikes rested and took in the views.










Lunch spot. Good for watching the silly people roll down the rock.










Vato rolls.










Lidarman rolls










I roll (had to prove that I was there somehow)










Chicken Point group.










Unknown riders starting the return run from Chicken Point. No pics were taken of the return trail. Way too much fun to stop.










Day ended with a feeding frenzy at Maria's Mexican place.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*AZSF '04 Sunday*

Day 3. Sunday. Plan is to ride Huckaby Trail, cross the Oak Creek and keep going. Best laid plans of Mice and Men.
Huckaby is a fun trail. Some sharp climbs to keep you honest followed by great decents. Some really interesting exposure on the staircase sections.

PaulJ attempts a climb










San Mateo MTBR (name forgotten sorry)










AZ local has at it.



















Oak Creek was humming along quite nicely due to snow melt. Crossing was not an easy option.










That didn't stop Gary from attempting to wheelie drop the thing.










Time to turn back head back up the long decent. Revisited some native fauna at a distance.










The options at that point were to do a long climb ride or break up. A big group of us decided the long climb wasn't in the cards (Personally my legs were too wasted to do what they were suggesting). We said our good byes to those that were heading back home. Tim, Paul and I went back to the motel at Oak Creek Village. Paul and I decided we wanted a little more saddle time and made another run for Submarine Rock via Chicken point. The motel was close enough to just head out. Turned out to be a nice 2 hour or so ride.

Here's Paul on the Sub. For those of you there on Saturday, there were almost no people there on Sunday.










We fooled around on the decent of the backside.
Ramp before rider:










Ramp with rider.










After the ride. Pizza and beer were called for.
We found the pizza but the only beer options were Bud Light and Michelob. We had Ice Tea. A better beer supply awaited in the Glomar's ice chest.










Then adjourned to the Glomar to watch the sun set while drinking Lagunitas and Red Tail beer.

Monday morning on the way back on I40 we saw this road.. What was the thought process to name this?










Thanks for reading. Thanks for riding. Hopefully see you again next year.

Werner


----------



## AZ Mikey (Dec 31, 2003)

We don't need viagra for riding in the desert, that's for riding in the woods.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Werner, here's more proof you were there--at chicken point.


----------



## AZ Mikey (Dec 31, 2003)

*Good pics*

Nice to meet you Friday night, glad you guys had fun in AZ.

Do you think that DHR that I was on is big enough for me? I can barely stand over it. What's up with the psycho eyes?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

PS: Someone *pointed* out that in the pic of me (post number 70) that I looked like I was having a _really good_ time riding down that slickrock ... and I was...well my saddle was.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Mouth open catching flys again. Seems to be my normal riding expression.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Wow, awesome pictures everyone. After looking at this thread I'm thinking FFTF and some desert riding of my own-can't wait!


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Nice write-up and pics, but...*

I wasn't *even* drunk yet for the table jumping.










The drunk riding took place on Sunday at pack-a-poo park:










Photos by the viking.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*Another Fling...*

When PaulB's life partner took ill this past December, our master Fling organizer requested volunteers from his pool of local riding friends to take over the Fling planning. Several of us stepped up and took charge. Planning even a low-key gathering seems to still take plenty of work and sacrifice, so I'd like to recognize those who made it all happen:

Thanks to AZMikey for organizing the shirts and to Rudy for drawing the really cool design
Thanks also to Francois for the use of the MTBR logo on the shirts
Thanks to EricB for bringing recovery supplies to the top of <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace>South Mtn</st1lace> for Friday's hot ride
Thanks to ScottN for serving as party brew-master
Thanks to lil Greg for the party platters
Thanks to Vato for Sedona camp organization
Thanks to all the local ride leaders!!

I think all will agree that keeping the rides in smaller groups was hugely successful at eliminating the long waits of previous years at bottleneck spots, especially on <st1lace>S Mtn</st1lace> rides. This was possible because of the remarkable turnout by locals. I couldn't believe the number who took off work on Friday to lead, ride, and have fun. 

I hope the maps that I provided helped to prevent lost riders, especially at Sedona. Thanks go to local Dale Wiggens for the Sedona and Hawes maps. Unfortunately, Dale could not join any of the Fling this year. 

On top of organizing this thing, I was host to seven visitors in my home (what the heck was I thinking?). Despite my pre-fling stress and panic, it turned out great. All were well-behaved and obeyed the two house rules: 1. Don't lose the dogs, and 2. Don't forget the courtesy flush! In addition, my Ohio buddies Greg and Doug did home repairs for me (thanks!!), Andy had some interviews with the hopes of becoming a local in the near future (good luck!), I got to host Nick once again (he's become one of those friends-for-life), and the Canadians (CraigH, Ina, and Kirby) brought me a bagful of DeKerf loot!!! 

So now, it's back to normal for me in AZ. I work too many hours, I try to keep up with the daily chores, and I try to eat right and be a good dog mom. I welcome the AZ spring and summer and look forward to spending time with the best group of friends a gal could hope to ever have. And I count my blessings for the great life I am able to enjoy. 

See you all next year! <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Kathleen

p.s. Below are a few pics from my camera at the Fling, in no particular order. More can be found by clicking <AHREF="HTTP: 41B184398682ED7? inv www.fototime.com>here.<o></o>


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

I was wondering two things.

Why your dork was hanging out, and why was it black?


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

Forcing a smile with a broken chain...hmmm. Worst picture of me yet but it looks like nothing that a good bran muffin wouldn't fix.

Is it Thursday already? Funny how time flies when it's snowing every day.  

I have to get my pictures together, I've got a few good shots of y'all.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*couple more pix (daily post)*

Andy










Dogs view


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wanna TIP?*

Viewing hint for these huge pic threads for the DIALUP users out there: Use threaded mode. Go to the bottom and click on the threaded mode button (left side) to show all posts like in the old days. This way you can click on each post and see the pix individually. This helps when you have already seen most of the pics from a prior session and just want to see the new ones.

c-ya


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

*Whose dog?*

Looks like one that awoke a rattler on this Tue T100 night ride - had a collar w/orange flashing lights - cool dog


----------



## Vato (Jan 25, 2004)

That puppy owns a human that rides a bike. Mikel, I believe is his name...


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*That would be*

WHISKERS - usually wearing a flashing red light for night rides


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Daily dose of Spring Fling*

Butocabra on the spot where I tried to damage my body.









Eh, Vato, looks steeper than it is, es'e bro!
*







*


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Tomorrows pix, today!*

Sub rock









NuMexjoe


----------



## daveM (Jan 15, 2004)

*Go Joe!!...*

Nice shots Rich! Looks like you guys almost had too much fun 

Nice X-5 Joe, I love the black! Looks like it fits perfect.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

HARDTAIL(NEW PK) said:


> But this time I have a good reason I do not live in Phoenix anymore! I must admit seeing this pictures I do miss NATIONAL, da-n I love that trail!


So where are you now? Your profile still says Phoenix.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

AZ Mikey said:


> This years' South Mountain group was a bit smaller than some of the past editions, but was not short on fun. I had the pleasure of riding with CraigH, Ina, NuMexJoe, Donna and Mellow Yellow most of the day. Here's some of my favorite shots from the B ride that went up to Buena Vista and back down.
> 
> {huge snip}
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic! Great to meet and ride with you. If you make it up to Vancouver, let me know and we can return the favour!

BTW, I'm not so pasty after spending 12 days in the AZ sun! (How come when ever we take bike trips we hit record high tempratures?)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Mellow, you are missing pic #3


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Mellow Yellow said:


> 18) Proof that Canadians will wear anything whit a maple leaf on it. Man, we could spot those socks from space!


Thanks to Gregg for the socks, when he mailed them to me he knew i would put them to good use!


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thanks Dave*

Rich's photos always manage to make me look like I know what I'm doing! Wish you could've made it, but I'm looking forward to hooking up for some riding later this year. I'm enjoying the X-5, esp. now that I've got a Romic on it. And if you can help convince Rich that he needs a Maverick fork, then I'll get his Vanilla and complete the package. The color on the bike is City Lights. Way cool up close when the sun hits it. Larry got the good folks at Ventana to give me that color at no extra cost. Regards,
- Joe


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*still more pix*

The gallery on subrock










generic trail and cactus pic 









Mtntrekers rim strip solution (Andy, Pete, wanna buy the rights for "yes-strips"?)


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

New and improved Yes-Strips, sidewall protection at no extra charge!


----------



## mtntreker (Jan 28, 2004)

*What no extra charge?*

Do you know how much I paid for those?


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

*Whatever!*



mtntreker said:


> Do you know how much I paid for those?


What a ridiculous setup. Hope you didn't give the guy who came up with THAT contraption a beer. I could have come up with something much better for you on the trail.

It's stuff like this that gives mountain bikers a bad name. That, and not running rims with rim strips.

p.


----------



## mtntreker (Jan 28, 2004)

If you do ever run into some idiot like that, You should demand a case of beer or tell him he can walk his silly a$$ back to the parking lot.

Thanks Bro,

Scott


----------



## TeamTwentyFour (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow...some GREAT pics in here. Can I ride with you guys??



_Racing 'Round the Clock_
www.teamtwentyfour.com


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

*The pasty white Canadian's Arizona road trip in pics*

Wednesday: Arrived in Phoenix and headed over to Kathleen's (Durtgurl) home for wayward mountain bikers. Spent the evening meeting the rest of the crew and building up the bikes.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thursday: Down to Tucson to meet up with Doug (mid_life_crisis), Louis (SunDog), CJ & Mary Ellen.

Ina (TheOtherH), above the 50 Year trail (I think).










Louis (SunDog) & Kirk (Kirby) on the big rock slab above the saddle.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Friday: South Mountain, Mormon & National

Me on the Lower waterfall spine.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Saturday: South Mountain, Desert Classic with Kirk & Gregg (Mellow Yellow). Unfortunately, no pics were taken.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sunday: Hawes

Me on the Saddle Back Trail (I think)










Ina near the top of the Mine Trail. (STIL off to the side.)










Sunday evening, we drove up to Sedona.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

*Riding in Northern Arizona the week after...*

Monday: Secret Trails to Devils Kitchen & Seven Pools. Craig, Ina & Kirk.

Ina and I on the rim of Devils Kitchen.










Ina and Kirk at the Seven Pools.










Kirk riding below Coffee Pot Rock.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tuesday, Kirk and I met up with Robert (Jim Beam) & Bob from Belgium (Bob, if you are reading this, email me) for the Broken Arrow, Sub Rock, Chicken Point, Little Horses, Mystic Trail Loop.










The typical group riding on top of Sub Rock pic.










We stopped by Chicken Point for a race at the Velodrome.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

We took off Wednesday to go hiking in the Grand Canyon.

Ina and Kirk on one of the switchbacks near the rim.










Ina hiking down towards Cedar Point. (You can see the trail dropping down the side of the point.)










Mule train coming up from the Phantom Ranch, about halfway to Skeleton Point where we turned around.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thursday we headed over to Prescott to meet up with James (Jm) to ride on Spruce Mountain using the planned ride route from last years fling that was snowed out. No chance of that this year!

Lunch break at the top before starting down. James is "carbo loading".










Kirk finds the end of the rainbow.










James in XC mode.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Friday was Budda Beach & Cathedral Rock.

Kirk climbing the switchbacks above Budda Beach.










Ina on Cathedral Rock.










Ina & I with Courthouse Bute in the background.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Saturday: Our last day of riding was in Flagstaff where we rode Fisher Point & Walnut Canyon.

Ina heading towards the cave below Fisher Point.










View of the trail from the top of Fisher Point.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sunday we spent visiting the National Monument ruins on the drive back to Phoenix. After a great Mexican dinner with Kathleen, we spent the evening tearing the bikes down after a great week of riding.

Thanks to Kathleen for all your fantastic hospitality yet again.
Thanks to Doug, Louis, CJ & James for leading rides for us. When you come up to Vancouver, hopefully we can return the favour.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Pre-Gathering organization thread here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=776


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Great pics, Craig! Man, really brings back the memories....(sigh)

I like that pic of the rainbow! Came out very cool!

-g


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Nice pics. Seems as if you guys really added onto your spring fling trip. Hope to see everyone down there agian next year.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks! We figure if we are spending the time to flying down, we might as well make a good holiday out of it.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks! AZ is only a short flight away from SF. 

In fact, on the flight home we stopped in SF for a couple of hours.


----------

